# Microondas Sanyo quema fusible de entrada.



## phartos (Jun 13, 2018)

Microondas Sanyo  quema , fulmina el fusible de entrada de 8 Amperios , al ser enchufado , en la plaqueta encontre un componente quemado, ¿Esa es la razón ?
Ese componente rojo/bordó  quemado es un varistor ?
Destapé el aparato en busca del fuse y lo encontré quemado entonces cambié el fusible de 8 Amperes  y apenas enchufé el aparato a la red explotó ese fuse y vi el chispeo en éste componente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 13, 2018)

Efectivamente eso es un varistor y puede ser la cauda de que se te queme el fusible al conectar el microondas.
A modo de prueba reemplaza el fusible, retira el varistor y conecta, pero sin que encienda el calentamiento del microondas.
Si no explota nada compra un varistor similar al quemado, lo reemplazas y compruebas nuevamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

Raspale eso negro y carbonizado a la plaqueta porque es conductor de la electricidad !


----------



## phartos (Jun 13, 2018)

ok  . voy a hacer lo que me señalan .  muchas gracias. luego comunico.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 13, 2018

còmo hago saber que varistor es  si esta todo quemado ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

Uno de 240 o 270 V . . .  grandecito en tamaño


----------



## relay (Jun 13, 2018)

Quitando varistor dañado, limpiando el pcb, medir, no debe haber corto, si marcar baja resistencia más material dañado, investigar


----------



## phartos (Jun 14, 2018)

Quité el varistor y limpié. coloqué fuse  de 8 A nuevo,  enchufé  y no explotó nada...  el visor digital encendido en espera para programar reloj. Pero no presioné nada del teclado.

Ahora iré por un Varistor nuevo llevando el original dañado como modelo, lo soldaré y veré lo que pasa, luego comento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2018)

Sinó fijate de rescatar alguno de algún aparato en desuso . . .


----------



## relay (Jun 14, 2018)

El díametro es bastante indicativo del modelo


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 14, 2018)

Busca en una multitoma o en una fuente de pc de las puras viejas


----------



## phartos (Jun 15, 2018)

LISTO !!  CAMBIÈ  VARISTOR  , PUSE UNO DE 250  ,AZUL ,  30 $ arg .    ANDA EL APARATO NORMALMENTE.  
MUCHAS GRACIAS POR VUESTRA AYUDA


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 15, 2018)

phartos dijo:


> LISTO !!  CAMBIÈ  VARISTOR  , PUSE UNO DE 250  ,AZUL ,  30 $ arg .    ANDA EL APARATO NORMALMENTE.
> MUCHAS GRACIAS POR VUESTRA AYUDA



Que gusto que te haya funcionado, por favor procura no escribir en mayuscula sostenida por aquello de las normas de netiqueta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2018)

phartos dijo:


> LISTO !!  CAMBIÈ  VARISTOR  , PUSE UNO DE 250  ,AZUL ,  30 $ arg .    ANDA EL APARATO NORMALMENTE.
> MUCHAS GRACIAS POR VUESTRA AYUDA



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*01)* No escribas todo en Mayúsculas: Las mayúsculas equivalen a  elevar la voz.


----------



## pepeohm (Jul 29, 2018)

phartos dijo:


> Microondas Sanyo  quema , fulmina el fusible de entrada de 8 Amperios , al ser enchufado , en la plaqueta encontre un componente quemado, ¿Esa es la razón ?
> Ese componente rojo/bordó  quemado es un varistor ?
> Destapé el aparato en busca del fuse y lo encontré quemado entonces cambié el fusible de 8 Amperes  y apenas enchufé el aparato a la red explotó ese fuse y vi el chispeo en éste componente.


 
Hola, seguro que ya lo sabes, pero es bueno recordarlo, cuidado con el transformador del micro-ondas
ya sabeis que lleva un bobinado de 2000 Voltios, y una de las puntas de ese bobinado es el propio nucleo del transformador y la otra punta un terminal que lleva solo aislado.
Saludos.


----------

